# Catfish & shrimp



## ccattie (Feb 6, 2008)

So I was getting some fish last night. I got some Mollies for my 55g planted tank. While I was there, they had the cutest little bottom feeder called a South American Bumblebee Catfish. Max size 3". I was like - this is terriffic. He is listed as a community fish and they suggested feeding them the same things as pleccos. I picked up 2. Well - all went well and everybody went in the tank. The catfish found little homes under rocks while the lights were on. When I turned the lights out, they went swimming around. I went online and read that they'll eat anything that fits in their mouth. Is that a worst case scenario or if they are well fed, they'll leave the smaller folks alone? It is hard to tell if they got any last night since once the fish went in the tank, the shrimp found little hiding places and what not. I still see plenty of shrimp, but I'm worried. Should I try and return them if I can ever get the hiding catfish out? What kind of bottom feeder should I get with my red cherry shrimp.
-c


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

ummm those catfish eat other fishes too and shrimp. i had one and he ate a 2in bamboo shrimp! and some of my fish would start coming up missing. they can eat fish as large as mollies, those 2 fish will have fat stomachs in no time in that tank.


----------



## ccattie (Feb 6, 2008)

So see if I can return them?
-c


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

I've seen those around the 6in mark. I'm not totally for sure, but I would tend to guess they prob get a little bigger than that even. 

Being a catfish, it will eat damn near anything that fits in its mouth. The only community catfish that I am aware of are cories, farlowella, and otos. 

As per feeding the 'same as plecos', that depends on the pleco. Not all eat algae wafers. Some wont eat algae wafers at all, and rather eat meat.


----------



## ccattie (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll exchange them for some cories.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

The thread name just does not sound right


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

wood said:


> The thread name just does not sound right


+50000000000000000000


----------



## ccattie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for the bad topic. Thanks to whomever changed it. Is the expression "boned" a nono or the topic just not descriptive enough? In any case, the bumblebee's are back at the store (in quarantine) and I now have 2 peaceful Corys and 2 Octos.
-c


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

good thing ...no one will disap:thumbsup: pear now


----------



## ccattie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sadly, I do not think they are all in there. So it is possible some were taken :icon_cry: . I don't know if they caused some stress to them, but now they're all hiding around on the surface where the intake and outlet pipes are. Hopefully they'll mellow by tomorrow now that their new tank mates are cool.
-c


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

If you can find them any of the dwarf species of cories (pygmaes, haistus, and the third whose name elludes me) are find with shrimp, matter of fact I have a school of 8 pygmy cories in a tank with about 18 shrimp (amano and blackberry...or black cherry b/c thats what they look like)...

Kevin

Oh and I have 2 bumblebees, one of the brown and black striped ones that only gets the size of your thumb, he loves ghost shrimp. The other is a larger species that is the length of my middle finger and can eat full grown female guppies like they were nothing...he is black and white, and is almost the width of a toilet paper tube...sorry I couldn't think of anything esle at the moment...


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Pygmaeus, Habrosis, dunno what the third is... Hastatis? Taking a guess from your shot at the spelling. Pygmy cories that is.

Habrosis have splotched/spotted sides, Pygmaeus have solid coloring, almost akin to an oto.


----------

